# Crystal Red Shrimp Price?



## wilsonlin (Feb 10, 2010)

What is the pricing range for the different grades of crs?


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

If you are buying at the lfs it depends on your location. Many don't even have rcs though and you're probably better off buying online. You could get C/B grade for maybe $5 but they go all the way to $500+ for red wine crystals. Try aquabid.com and craigslist.


----------



## wilsonlin (Feb 10, 2010)

oh thanks, i was just wondering because i recently bought some from the lfs and want to breed and sell them


----------

